#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Tecnare en B-52

## sis

jaahaa, gisteren een demonstratietje gehad van deze 2 merken
Tecnare : krachtig, zuiver, niet aggressief, super kasten , ook de afwerking mag er zijn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb een vermoeden dat hier veel grote merken binnenkort een grote concurrent gaan bij krijgen [^][^]
B-52 : klein actief setje gehoord , een beetje vergelijkbaar met HK-audio ( kwa opzet ) maar ehhhh, het klinkt wel stukken beter  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb dit alles mogen beluisteren bij Euro-PA in Deinze 
Als je ooit de kans hebt moet je dit echt eens gaan beluisteren, je weet niet wat je hoort [:0][^]
sis

----------


## pro`d`user

Wat voor setje heb je precies gehoord van Tecnare?
Prijzen vallen volgens mij reuze mee zo op het eerste gezicht.
Vergelijking met welke merken is mogelijk?

prijzen staan hier:
http://www.euro-pa.be/downloads/Pric...01_04_2004.pdf

----------


## sis

Awel, een vergelijk met andere merken : denk maar aan de topmerken 
De gebruikte speakers zijn : Ciare laag en B&C hoog

Heb er verschillende gehoord van klein tot groot, allemaal dik in orde
wat mij vooral opviel was een subje ( staat niet op de site ) SB12 met een ciare in : type 12.00 SW geloof ik " 1000 watt rms in een kastje tussen +/- 20 liter, tjonge wat een subje en zo klein , wel een beetje eten geven  :Big Grin:  is maar 91 dB geloof ik ?

een V serie topje heb ik ook gehoord , de duurdere reeks dus maar ehhhh, wat daar uitkomt is wel helemaal top 

Hetgeen wat ik gehoord heb was stuk voor stuk zuiver, clean, strakke diepe subs, punch en vooral : op hogere volumes bleef het aangenaam klinken , echt top

Als ik mijn EAW'kes ga vervangen wordt het tecnare , goe weten [^] :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## turbomaster

wel 1 klein nadeel bij het TS4000 systeem moet je een beetje uitkijken met de bassen (of er een 2de topje bijzetten) voor de rest klinken ze machtig

----------


## bewap

Dus je bent bij Peter geweest om eens te luisteren. 





> citaat:Ik heb EAW olééééé, maar ehhh het zou wel eens tecnare of B-52 kunnen worden



Vind je Tecnare vergelijkbaar met EAW? De prijzen vallen inderdaad zeker mee, behalve dan de LPC series, maar de kwaliteit zal er ook wel naar zijn. En ik zag op de prijslijst dat ze versterkers verkopen, maar komen deze van Powersoft af? Omdat er ergens Powersoft modules bij staat.

----------


## sis

> citaat:
> Vind je Tecnare vergelijkbaar met EAW?



Ja, inderdaad , bij Peter langsgeweest
vergelijk met EAW is moeilijk [:I]
Hetgeen ik gehoord heb was een zeer open, heldere klank.
Je hoort meteen dat er aan die kastjes gewerkt is om ze goed te laten klinken
Als je de prijs-kwaliteitsverhouding in acht neemt, dan wint tecnare zeker ten opzichte van EAW
Zoals ik al zei :
Het is een merk om goed in de gaten te houden, is betaalbaar en klinkt steengoed
Heb hier de prijslijst van EAW voor mijn neus [V][V][V][V][xx(]
dat zegt genoeg zeker  :Big Grin: 

Ik raad het iedereen aan om eens te gaan luisteren  :Wink:  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## Dr.Sjeele

Wat heb jij van EAW? En waarom zou je dit willen vervangen ? 
(Ook wij hebben EAW ole,ole en daar blijven we ook bij !!!)
Voor wie het wil weten: KF760 / KF850 / KF750 / SB850 / SB1000 / LA325 / JF80
Grtz

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Ik weet niet of het gepast is dat ikzelf op dit onderwerp reageer om wat meer tekst en uitleg te geven. Vorige keren dat ik iets konstruktiefs te melden had werden mijn reacties door de moderator verwijderd.
Dus moderator, zolang ik niet van jou hoor of ik als gebruiker en verkoper van dit merk mag reageren (zonder reklame te maken) doe ik het niet.
Iemand die meer wil weten mag mij steeds privé mailen, je vind mijn e-mail adres wel.

Fijn paasweekeind allemaal.
Peter.

----------


## turbomaster

ik heb al tamelijk veel ervaring met tecnare. (zowel op vlak van PA als voor discoachtige prutsen). het resultaat is : zowel in openlucht als binnen een enorme druk en een prachtig geluid (wel een beetje deftige equalizing eerst)gemakkelijk hanteerbaar en zolang je ze deftig behandeld geen defecten aan (nog nooit iets doorgeblazen ofzo en heb er wel al een en ander mee uitgericht) de firma waarbij ik regelmatig werk met dit systeem heeft nu 4 stuks van de V15-PC besteld (ondertussen al binnen als ik het goed heb, ze komen trouwens van peter) ik heb ze als "testmodel" mogen gebruiken en ik kan wel zeggen dat ze enorm goed werken zowel als monitor als front systeem bij kleine events ik zou ze gerust naast nexo en EAW durven zetten, zowel qua druk als qua klankkwaliteit.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dr.Sjeele_
> 
> Wat heb jij van EAW? En waarom zou je dit willen vervangen ? 
> (Ook wij hebben EAW ole,ole en daar blijven we ook bij !!!)
> Voor wie het wil weten: KF760 / KF850 / KF750 / SB850 / SB1000 / LA325 / JF80
> Grtz



Hallo manneken, gaat het niet goed toch [xx(]
Heb ik ooit gezegt dat ik iets heb tegen EAW ( nope )integendeel
maar ehhh, vind wel dat prijzen tegenwoordig niet gerechtvaardigd zijn [V]
en ik heb 4xSB 150 en 4xJF 100e + MX 250 en dit voor een simpel beroepsmuzikantje  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb eens een jf100e opengedaan en als je dan ziet welke speakers en componenten erin zitten die samen nog geen 500 euro kosten dan weet ik het wel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
zo'n kastje ( nu JFX ) kost mééér dan 2000 euro  :Frown: 
En maak je geen zorgen, ik doe ze zeker nog niet weg, ik hoop er nog jaren mee te werken [^][^][^]
Maar als ik nog een andere set bijkoop zal het geen EAW zijn, gewoon omdat het onbetaalbaar wordt en omdat tecnare evengoed zoniet beter klinkt  :Wink:  :Wink:  aan een betaalbare prijs 
*Dat is de reden*

sis

----------


## moderator

Gezien de vraagstelling op het forum ook maar de reaktie op het forum.
Importeurs zijn van harte welkom om hun producten te ondersteunen, product annonces te doen en vragen van gebruikers te beantwoorden.
Dat is nog steeds wat anders dan een commerciele link in een handtekening plaatsen, dat blijdt constructief reclame maken en not done :-)

----------


## goldsound

Wij maken nu al een paar jaar met volle tevredenheid gebruik van 2 Tecnare TS L/2122. Echt een superkast

----------


## lifesound

ik heb het nog nergens gehoord, maar ben wel benieuwd.
Tegenwoordig staat in elk pro audio magazine wel een aankondiging.
Langs de andere kant, van outline staat er ook telkens een aankondiging......en dat was niet het beste wat ik gehoord heb dit jaar.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Aangezien het mag ga ik dan maar van start.

Tecnare word gebouwd door Exel, een firma die bestaat sinds eind de jaren 70. Oorspronkelijk waren zij importeur van pro-audio en licht, zij verdeelden o.a. Celestion. Om meer speakers te verkopen werd destijds een afdeling kastenbouw gestart, toen uiteraard met Celestion speakers. Deze afdeling groeide al snel uit tot de main bussiness van het bedrijf en de importpraktijken werden stopgezet.
Vandaag beschikt Tecnare over een uiterst modern nieuw fabriekspand van meer dan 4000 m², waarin verschillende afdelingen zijn ondergebracht. Zo zijn er research en test ruimtes, een houtbewerkingsafdeling vol met CNC gestuurde machines, een temperatuur, vochtigheid en luchtstroom gekontroleerde spuitafdeling enz... Daarnaast is er ook een afdeling die heavy duty trussen en speakertowers maken, alles behalve de versterkermodules (waarover later meer) wordt in house gemaakt.

De hoofdgedachte achter het merk is, om de kwalitatief best mogelijke apparatuur te maken aan de laagst mogelijke prijs. Hiervoor laten zij bewust een aantal kosten vallen zoals dure reklame maken in alle mogelijke tijdschriften, dikke brochures drukken, enz... Dit moet allemaal betaald worden, en maakt een product onnodig duur (zie het voorbeeld van SIS, enige postings terug over 500 euro speakers in een 2000 euro kast). Er zijn nog steeds héél veel mensen die zich aan marketing praktijken laten vangen, en in het geval van luidsprekers niet luisteren naar het product, maar enkel luisteren naar wat anderen van het product vinden. Zoiets van als iedereen zegt dat het goed is dan zal het ook wel goed zijn, zij betalen dan naast hun product, ook alle reklame, folders, beursstanden, en dikke mercedessen van de producent mee.
Ook hebben zij bij Tecnare bewust gekozen om de verdeling niet te laten gebeuren door normale importeurs, zij wilden hiervoor ervaren techniekers en geen verkopers of dozenschuivers zoals men ze wel eens noemt, mensen die dagdagelijk in de praktijk staan, in de verhuur, zodat praktijkervaring meteen kon aangewend worden om modificaties, nieuwe ideeën en nieuwe modellen te maken. Dit heeft tot nog toe zijn vruchten meer dan afgeworpen, kijk naar wat ze op die kleine tijd allemaal al gepresteerd hebben, nu nog enkel de naambekendheid wat verhogen en de cirkel is rond.

Over de kwaliteit van het product, zonder vergelijkingen te gaan maken met eender welk merk, kunnen we kort zijn, de absolute top. De gebruikte speakers zijn net dezelfde welke de andere topmerken gebruiken, de research en know-how even groot. Gebruikte luidsprekers zijn voornamelijk CIARE voor alle conusluidprekers en B&C voor alle hoogdrivers. De digitale versterkermodules die gebruikt worden in de gepowerde kasten komen van ICEpower die op korte tijd aanzien worden als de Rolls-Royces onder de versterkers. Deze versterkers worden gebruikt in o.a. Quested studio monitoren, Renkus-Heinz, D.A.S., Turbosound en zowat alle andere grote merken, net omdat ze zo goed zijn. Ter illustratie, Tecnare werkt nu bijna 2 jaar met deze versterkers, en tot op vandaag is er nog niet 1 versterker defect gegaan of moeten hersteld worden.

Om op Bewap zijn vraag te antwoorden, LPC serie is inderdaad niet goedkoop. Bedenk wel dat elke VPC kast naast de allerbeste speakers een ingebouwde computergestuurde luidsprekerprocessor aan boord heeft met 10-band parametrische EQ, 31-band grafische EQ, limiters, ICEpower amps op elke band, enz... Geen enkele andere merk heeft momenteel de mogelijkheden van deze serie. Mocht je hetzelfde resultaat willen met andere merken dan zal het eindresultaat gevoelig duurder en vooral veel complexer worden. De losse 19 versterkers die er binnenkort aankomen gebruiken dezelfde ICEpower modules als in de kasten, één model gebruikt goedkopere Powersoft modules. De optie bestaat om de processormogelijkheden uit de kasten ook in de 19 versterkers te gaan inbouwen om dezelfde functionaliteit te krijgen. 
Dagelijks komen er aanvragen binnen van andere merken om deze PC technologie in O.E.M. aan hun door te leveren, maar d

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> ik heb het nog nergens gehoord, maar ben wel benieuwd.
> Tegenwoordig staat in elk pro audio magazine wel een aankondiging.
> Langs de andere kant, van outline staat er ook telkens een aankondiging......en dat was niet het beste wat ik gehoord heb dit jaar.



Een goeie raad van tante Kaat, gewoon effe gaan luisteren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Een goeie raad van tante Kaat, gewoon effe gaan luisteren 
> sis



dan zal er dringend iemand van tecnare mij eens moeten uitnodigen zeker [8D]
Ik weet het, ik ben geen aankoper. Maar wel een gebruiker...en momenteel staat tecnare niet op mijn techniche fiches als als één van de merken die ik vraag als PA.

Dus een demo is altijd welkom.... :Big Grin:

----------


## xcellant

Na ruim 25 jaar internationale tournees te hebben gedaan, kan ik zeggen dat ik met aardig wat merken van doen heb gehad. Van Novanex tot Meyer Sound en van SA tot EAW. Ik heb ook een aantal jaren voor Holland PA (de importeur en licentiebouwer van EAW) gewerkt.
Ik denk dat ik dus kan stellen dat ik aardig wat ervaring heb met EAW en verschillende andere topmerken.
Ik heb kennis mogen maken met de oudere types van TecNare en was meteen positief verbaasd over de klank, al had het systeem nog beter kunnen klinken met andere crossovers.
Vervolgens heb ik een week lang met 12 kW TecNare te maken gehad tijdens festiviteiten in een dorpje in Holland.
Ongekend goed en eerlijk klinkt dit merk. Een groot pluspunt van TecNare is, dat je iedere stijl van muziek kunt versterken. Tijdens die festiviteiten zijn er verschillende live-acts de revue gepasseerd. Tot aan een 50-koppig kerkkoor aan toe. Alles klinkt spat zuiver.
En na een week geluidstechniek geen vermoeide kop door een uitgebalanceerd geluid vind ik persoonlijk wel zo prettig.

Nu moet er ook wel gezegd worden dat een ketting net zo sterk is als de zwakste schakel in de keten.
Bij Euro PA heb gelukkig ik de ervaring dat er nergens op bezuinigd is. Eersteklas mengtafels (ook al zijn het geen Yamaha's), topversterkers, uitstekende randapparatuur, goede microfoons en kabels, etc.
Alleen heb ik met TecNare wel het idee dat je rustig een paar microfoons van dubieuze merken kunt gebruiken en het klinkt nog altijd goed.
TecNare is gewoon een merk waarmee je een allround systeem kunt bouwen. Alle stijlen en van bandartiest tot aan koren en van klassiek tot aan grunge. Het klinkt altijd en dat kan van zeer weinig merken gezegd worden.
Voor mij niets anders meer.

----------


## jans

Ik heb een jaar geleden dynacord F-150 gekocht. Maar als ik dit zo lees, reacties en specs., dan spijt het me dat ik nooit eerder van tecnare heb gehoord. Of trek ik een overhaaste conclussie.
Door wie wordt dit in Nederland geleverd?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> Ik heb een jaar geleden dynacord F-150 gekocht. Maar als ik dit zo lees, reacties en specs., dan spijt het me dat ik nooit eerder van tecnare heb gehoord. Of trek ik een overhaaste conclussie.
> Door wie wordt dit in Nederland geleverd?



Nou ehhh, zo'n F-150 is ook niet mis toch  :Wink: 

Als ik mij niet vergis is Euro-Pa de enige verdeler in de Benelux 

sis

----------


## ralph

Volgens de site van Go Productions zijn ze de enige importeur voor de Benelux...Tot zover de exclusiviteit :-)
GO Produkties B.V.  Postbus 226 3960 BE  Wijk bij Duurstede
Bezoekadres: Schoudermantel 52, 3981 AH  Bunnik
Tel: +31 (0) 30 656 58 54  Fax: +31 (0) 30 6939406
E-mail: info@go-produkties.nl 
http://www.go-produkties.nl/verkoop/index.htm

----------


## mbottens

bij tecnare hebben ze het bij het rendement over "nominal peak", is dit het rendement op RMS vermogen of 2 x RMS vermogen? En die L1818 Hoorn subwoofer is dat een dubbele bandpass hoorn, de kast is namelijk 120 x 60 x 80 cm en volgens mij past daar alleen een dubbele bandpass hoorn in. 

Bij de specs van de L218 staat nominal peak 132dB, dit lijkt me een redelijke waarde voor een dubbel 18" basreflex kast. Maar als je dan naar het response grafiekje kijkt zie je de piek ongeveer op 140dB liggen, iemand hier ideeen over? Ik vind zowiezo de grafiekjes niet zoveel zeggen, het ene grafiekje zit rond de 120dB de andere weer ronde de 140dB maar geen een van allen geven ze een duidelijke curve weer waarbij je weet wat ze in de kast stoppen en hoe ze hebben gemeten (Half space, full space, quarter space) ik weet het niet.

Hiermee wil ik niet zeggen dat ik het een slecht merk vind hoor, maar ik hou er wel van als er duidelijke documentatie is voor vergelijk. Dat line array lijkt me geweldig. ziet er tenminste erg goed uit. Alleen jammer dat je minimaal 4 per kant moet hangen bij een array.[} :Smile: ] en mocht ik daar nu niet het geld voor hebben.

Groeten Martin

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Volgens de site van Go Productions zijn ze de enige importeur voor de Benelux...Tot zover de exclusiviteit :-)



maar volgens de site van tecnare is het dan weer euroPA [8D]

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Go Productions heeft dit ooit een tijdje gedaan, maar nu dus niet meer, hun site moet dringend aangepast worden.
De Officiële importeur voor de BeNeLux is zoals vermeld op de website van Tecnare, Euro P.A. in Deinze Belgie, wij dus.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_



Nou ehhh, zo'n F-150 is ook niet mis toch  :Wink: 

Het is ook niet dat ik ontevreden [^] ben met de F-150 integendeel, maar gezien de reacties op dit forum van gebruikers van tecnare en de prijzen hiervan had ik ze graag gehoord en vergeleken.
Aangezien ze worden vergeleken met EAW, toch een van de topmerken waar ik overigens geen ervaring mee heb, wekte bij mijn de indruk dat ze beter zouden moeten klinken dan de F-150. Ik heb wel ervaring met Meyersoud maar die kwalitiet heeft de Dynacord toch niet, niet dat ik dit verwacht begrijp me goed. Nu ga ik ervan uit dat EAW en Meyersound aan elkaar gewaagd zijn, misschien elk hun eigen toepassingsgebied dus vandaar mijn reactie.

----------


## sis

> citaat:[i]
> Het is ook niet dat ik ontevreden [^] ben met de F-150 integendeel, maar gezien de reacties op dit forum van gebruikers van tecnare en de prijzen hiervan had ik ze graag gehoord en vergeleken.
> Aangezien ze worden vergeleken met EAW, toch een van de topmerken waar ik overigens geen ervaring mee heb, wekte bij mijn de indruk dat ze beter zouden moeten klinken dan de F-150. Ik heb wel ervaring met Meyersoud maar die kwalitiet heeft de Dynacord toch niet, niet dat ik dit verwacht begrijp me goed. Nu ga ik ervan uit dat EAW en Meyersound aan elkaar gewaagd zijn, misschien elk hun eigen toepassingsgebied dus vandaar mijn reactie.



tja, kijk ik heb het geluk dat ik een vergelijking kan maken tussen EAW en Tecnare 
Het is (was) vorige week een aangename verrassing toen ik het hoorde 

een vergelijk maken met de al langer bestaande bekende topmerken ( zonder namen te noemen ) lijkt mij moeilijk !!

Ik ga gewoon op mijn gehoor af en tecnare is kwaliteit, dat hoor je gewoon [^] :Big Grin: 

sis

----------


## karelg

Wel wij hebben nu bijna 3 jaar 12kW Tecnare (4 x L2122LT + 6 L1815) aangestuurd door Qsc Powerlight en daar zijn we dik tevreden over.

Ben wel benieuwd naar de L-212SW!

----------


## CaFo

Wij werken reeds 6 jaar met oa Tecnare (TS600 - TS1300 - L1815) en wij zijn daar erg tevreden over. Prijs/kwaliteit is dit zeker de moeite waard.

----------


## mbottens

Ok iemand hier nog een antwoord op





> citaat:bij tecnare hebben ze het bij het rendement over "nominal peak", is dit het rendement op RMS vermogen of 2 x RMS vermogen? En die L1818 Hoorn subwoofer is dat een dubbele bandpass hoorn, de kast is namelijk 120 x 60 x 80 cm en volgens mij past daar alleen een dubbele bandpass hoorn in. 
> 
> Bij de specs van de L218 staat nominal peak 132dB, dit lijkt me een redelijke waarde voor een dubbel 18" basreflex kast. Maar als je dan naar het response grafiekje kijkt zie je de piek ongeveer op 140dB liggen, iemand hier ideeen over? Ik vind zowiezo de grafiekjes niet zoveel zeggen, het ene grafiekje zit rond de 120dB de andere weer ronde de 140dB maar geen een van allen geven ze een duidelijke curve weer waarbij je weet wat ze in de kast stoppen en hoe ze hebben gemeten (Half space, full space, quarter space) ik weet het niet.
> 
> Hiermee wil ik niet zeggen dat ik het een slecht merk vind hoor, maar ik hou er wel van als er duidelijke documentatie is voor vergelijk. Dat line array lijkt me geweldig. ziet er tenminste erg goed uit. Alleen jammer dat je minimaal 4 per kant moet hangen bij een array. en mocht ik daar nu niet het geld voor hebben.



Groeten Martin

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Ok iemand hier nog een antwoord op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Martin, ik denk dat je teveel met cijfertjes bezig bent, niet goed voor je hersenen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Maar wat vééééél belangrijker is, hoe klinkt het in de praktijk [:I]
Als ik zo eens de posts nalees, heb ik er nog geen negatieve dingen over gelezen of gehoord  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Wik je echt een antwoord op je technische vragen dan zou ik even mailen naar Euro-Pa , de naam is Peter [^][^]
sis

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:citaat:Geplaatst door mbottens
> 
> Ok iemand hier nog een antwoord op
> 
>     citaat:bij tecnare hebben ze het bij het rendement over "nominal peak", is dit het rendement op RMS vermogen of 2 x RMS vermogen? En die L1818 Hoorn subwoofer is dat een dubbele bandpass hoorn, de kast is namelijk 120 x 60 x 80 cm en volgens mij past daar alleen een dubbele bandpass hoorn in.
> 
>     Bij de specs van de L218 staat nominal peak 132dB, dit lijkt me een redelijke waarde voor een dubbel 18" basreflex kast. Maar als je dan naar het response grafiekje kijkt zie je de piek ongeveer op 140dB liggen, iemand hier ideeen over? Ik vind zowiezo de grafiekjes niet zoveel zeggen, het ene grafiekje zit rond de 120dB de andere weer ronde de 140dB maar geen een van allen geven ze een duidelijke curve weer waarbij je weet wat ze in de kast stoppen en hoe ze hebben gemeten (Half space, full space, quarter space) ik weet het niet.
> 
>     Hiermee wil ik niet zeggen dat ik het een slecht merk vind hoor, maar ik hou er wel van als er duidelijke documentatie is voor vergelijk. Dat line array lijkt me geweldig. ziet er tenminste erg goed uit. Alleen jammer dat je minimaal 4 per kant moet hangen bij een array. en mocht ik daar nu niet het geld voor hebben.
> ...



Martin,

Metingen worden met RMS vermogen gedaan, niet met 2xRMS, ik vraag eens na wat ze precies met "nominal peak" bedoelen en laat het je het nog weten.

L-1818 is de opvolger van de L-1815 en is een korte hoorn die een heel klein beetje op een w-bin lijkt (van uitzicht, niet van klank) aangedreven door 2x 18" CIARE luidspreker. Hij gaat relatief diep met vooral een grote voelbare druk en een enorm rendement.

L-218 geeft 132 db met RMS vermogen, gewoon op de grond gemeten. Deze kast gaat duidelijk dieper dan een L-1818, met minder druk en minder rendement. Zoals je zelf al aangaf lijkt 132 db toch een normale waarde voor een dubbele 18" basreflex. De waardes op de curves hebben geen belang, het gaat hier enkel om de frequentieresponse, ik vraag ze in de toekomst hier wat meer aandacht aan te besteden.

Line Array is inderdaad geweldig. Ik had het genoegen om een test hiervan te mogen bijwonen naast een aantal zéér gekende line array systemen. resultaat, binnen 2 maanden 16 stuks in verhuur.
4 stuks is het uiterste minimum om over een (hele kleine) line te spreken. Dit is uiteraard zo met alle line array kasten van elk merk. Als je het budget niet hebt om genoeg line array kasten te gebruiken, ben je beter af met gewone trap kasten zoals de L-2122LT of VLT variant of wacht je nog een paar maanden tot de 2 kleinere line arrays er zijn van Tecnare (nu nog in prototype stadium).

Groeten Peter,

----------


## mbottens

Bedankt peter, zo is het allemaal een stuk duidelijker en je kunt niet alles beluisteren dus dan ben ik in eerste instantie benieuwd naar de specs voor je je ergens in verdiept en misschien gaat luisteren. En aan de hand van het rendement en het vermogen kun je vaak al kijken hoeveel je nodig bent om bijvoorbeeld 1000 personen te kunnen voorzien van geluid. En als je dan de reacties op het forum hier bijvoegd krijg je toch een redelijk goed beeld van een geluidssysteem.

----------


## Rock On

@ Sis; Ik heb als TD'er bij een grotere verhuurder van oa. EAW vaker te maken gehad met het openschroeven van kastjes. Die prijs komt deels door de ontwerpfilosofie van EAW. Het kastje moet zus en zo groot zijn en er moet x-veel herrie uit komen. Dan wordt het kastje in elkaar geschroefd en getest. En aan de hand daarvan wordt het filter ontworpen. En de condensatoren die daarbij passen zijn niet uit de o-zo-mooie E27 reeks, ergo; duur! 
Kijk maar naar de SM-200 en JF-260. Behoorlijk veel onderdelen voor een 2-weg kastje! En volgens mij houdt RCF ook de prijzen een beetje hoog, want zelfs via een goeiekopere dealer blijft een speaker best aan de prijs.
Maar wat klank (bij grotere systemen althans) houdt ik het nog gewoon op KF-850. (Ons 860 is vorig jaar verkocht  :Frown:  )

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rock On_
> 
> @ Sis; Ik heb als TD'er bij een grotere verhuurder van oa. EAW vaker te maken gehad met het openschroeven van kastjes. Die prijs komt deels door de ontwerpfilosofie van EAW. Het kastje moet zus en zo groot zijn en er moet x-veel herrie uit komen. Dan wordt het kastje in elkaar geschroefd en getest. En aan de hand daarvan wordt het filter ontworpen. En de condensatoren die daarbij passen zijn niet uit de o-zo-mooie E27 reeks, ergo; duur! 
> Kijk maar naar de SM-200 en JF-260. Behoorlijk veel onderdelen voor een 2-weg kastje! En volgens mij houdt RCF ook de prijzen een beetje hoog, want zelfs via een goeiekopere dealer blijft een speaker best aan de prijs.
> Maar wat klank (bij grotere systemen althans) houdt ik het nog gewoon op KF-850. (Ons 860 is vorig jaar verkocht  )



ja, ik weet ook wel dat er veel research is gedaan naar kastontwerpen en zeker wat de filters ( passief ) betreft  :Wink: 
Ik weet ook hoe die kastjes klinken [8D]
Maar dit verantwoord nog niet de prijs die je ervoor moet betalen ?
Uiteraard heb ik véél respect voor de ontwerpers, dat mag duidelijk zijn  [^][^]
Ik constateer gewoon dat BVBeeld Tecnare super goed klinkt aan een prijs die vééééééééééél lager ligt, en die ontwerpers zullen ook wel hun best gedaan hebben om hun kasten optimaal te laten klinken 
Heb ik gelijk of heb ik gelijk ?????????????,
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

Kortom, we hebben er weer 2 bij die de behringer-filosofie aanhangen.

veel hout voor weinig geld, en dus weinig marge voor de verkoper.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat: Kortom, we hebben er weer 2 bij die de behringer-filosofie aanhangen. veel hout voor weinig geld, en dus weinig marge voor de verkoper.



Integendeel, er is gezorgd dat je beide producten niet op elke hoek van de staat kan vinden. Dat er een gezonde marge is voor de voortverkopers en dat er een importeur achterstaat die weet wat geluid betekend. Zoals al gezegd, wij zijn geen dozenschuivers of gladde verkopers, maar techniekers (zoals jij ********Sound).
Onze producten met Behringer vergelijken, zowel qua geluid, en prijs is niet echt fair, zeker als je ze nog nooit zelf hebt gehoord.
Wij willen het beste product leveren aan de best mogelijke prijs, dit is heel wat anders dan het goedkoopste product willen leveren. Voor vele mensen zijn onze prijzen belachellijk laag, maar voor vele anderen onbetaalbaar duur, het is maar in welk marktsegment je werkzaam bent.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## mbottens

Wat zijn de prijzen dan? geef eens een paar voorbeelden uit iedere serie.

Alvast Bedankt,

Martin Ottens.

----------


## Robert

Zie tweede post in dit topic!

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat: Wat zijn de prijzen dan? geef eens een paar voorbeelden uit iedere serie.



Ik weet niet of dit niet tegen de regels van het forum is, maar aangezien ik hier enkel op een vraag antwoord, en de prijslijsten vrij te downloaden zijn op het net, hier de links:
Tecnare http://www.euro-pa.be/downloads/Pric...01_04_2004.pdf
B-52 http://www.euro-pa.be/downloads/Pric...01_04_2004.pdf

Mocht dit tegen de regels zijn, dan moet de moderator deze post maar verwijderen.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## xcellant

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Kortom, we hebben er weer 2 bij die de behringer-filosofie aanhangen.
> 
> veel hout voor weinig geld, en dus weinig marge voor de verkoper.



Het zijn dit soort domme opmerkingen die het onderscheid maken tussen de professionals in het geluid en de goedwillennde amateurs.
Het is dan ook een hele vreemde opmerking als je bedenkt dat deze meneer zelf Behringer in de verhuur heeft of ben je nu opeens van een andere klasse omdat je ook Meyersound en Midas verhuurt? Jouw toptafel is nog altijd "slechts" de Midas Venice. 
Ik ben absoluut geen fan van Behringer maar het bevestigt toch wel weer de onzin van jouw statement als je bedenkt dat zelfs de Wisseloord Studio apparaten van Behringer in studio 1 hebben staan.

Daarnaast is het wel grappig dat je in de intro van jouw site vermeldt dat je apparatuur in huis hebt om de versterking te verzorgen tot 50.000 man. Besef je wel hoeveel geluid je daar eigenlijk voor nodig hebt? En wil je dat allemaal doen met die enkele Meyer stack die je hebt? De Venice op de voorkant en de Behringer voor de monitors zeker?

Doe niet zo belachelijk en gebruik dit forum waar het voor is bestemd: het uitwisselen van relevante informatie met vakgenoten.

Je zou juist respect moeten hebben voor bedrijven als TecNare dat toch probeert om op een overvolle markt een eigen identiteit te realiseren door heel veel tijd, geld en energie te stoppen in de ontwikkeling van hun speakersystemen in plaats van het klakkeloos kopiëren van andere merken. Deze fabrikant is zeer innovatief bezig en probeert niet mee te liften op het succes van branchegenoten.
Hetzelfde geldt voor Euro-PA dat de import verzorgt. Het is een echt geluidsbedrijf dat verhuurt en verkoopt. Ik heb een aantal keren met het bedrijf mogen kennismaken. Het is niet zo'n onderneming dat investeert in apparatuur omdat anderen het ook gebruiken.
Het is één van de weinige bedrijven met een echte filosofie. Zij gaan gewoon voor het beste binnen de beschikbare middelen. En ik moet eerlijk bekennen, ze gaan dan ook tot het uiterste.
En als eigenaar/directeur Peter Vanhove dan toch beslist om voor TecNare te gaan, kan ik tenminste concluderen dat het gewoon goed zal zijn. Mijn artiesten (o.a. The Fine Young Cannibals) zal ik Nederland en België altijd met TecNare/Euro-PA laten werken. Ik denk niet dat ik het ooit zal aandurven om jouw bedrijf in te huren voor dergelijke acts (ook al heb je een paar Meyer-kasten).
Wees blij dat er dit soort fabrikanten en importeurs bestaan die de weg vrijmaken voor iedereen die goed spul voor relatief minder geld wil aanschaffen.
Per slot van rekening is het ook aan meneer Behringer zelf te danken dat heel veel verhuurbedrijfjes en studiootjes in staat zijn om hun rackjes aan te vullen met de nodige randapparatuur. Niet iedereen kan het zich permitteren om DBX aan te schaffen. Dan hoeven dus al helemaal niet over drawmers en de andere merken te praten.

----------


## Michael

Uhm. Ok ik heb er nog weinig kaas van gevreten maar ik vind deze prijzen niet echt schokkend nog beter gezegd niet echt denderend. voor dat geld koop ik ook kastjes van AD systems welke toch qua reputatie en in de verhuur wat beter over de toonbank gaan. Aleen uitgaande van deze specs en dan wel te verstaan dat dit eerlijke specs zijn hopelijk kan ik nog wel wat goedkopere merken aanbrengen die dezelfde kwaliteit in de kastjes gooien als wat tecnare bied. De mpro's van JBL, de clusters van KME en de Mi series van AD zijn prijs technisch toch wat aantrekkelijker dan die instappers van tecnare. En bij deze drie merken praten we ook over eerlijke specs en degelijke onderdelen.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xcellant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> ...



Ik geef je in veel punten gelijk maar wil dat zeggen dat andere bedrijven die kiezen voor andere merken dan allemaal domme hersenloze kudde volgbeslissingen hebben genomen? Dus als ik kies voor AD of EAW of EV in plaats van Tecnare is dat dan een stomme keus? Is Tecnare zo goedkoop? Is de prijs/kwaliteit verhouding van tecnare zo baanbrekend zoals je hier schrijft? Ik heb toch echt mijn twijfels. Owja val mij niet aan want ik beweer niks. ik vraag gewoon en breng dat beetje kennis dat ik heb hier in, mischien niet voor het goede maarja ik moet ook leren.

----------


## sis

Maak een afspraak met euro-pa 
Ga eens luisteren 
dan pas kan er geoordeeld worden en niet eerder  :Wink: 
da's mijn mening [:I]
sissie

----------


## Michael

Datzelfde geld dan ook voor xcellant.

----------


## sis

> citaat:
> Ik geef je in veel punten gelijk maar wil dat zeggen dat andere bedrijven die kiezen voor andere merken dan allemaal domme hersenloze kudde volgbeslissingen hebben genomen? Dus als ik kies voor AD of EAW of EV in plaats van Tecnare is dat dan een stomme keus?



Neen, dit is natuurlijk geen stomme keus  :Wink: 
Ik werk zelf ook met EAW , dus ik ben ook een stomme  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
tja, zo werkt het niet [8D]
Mijn keuze voor EAW was gewoon het feit dat ik een klein setje nodig had met voldoende power en een helder klankbeeld, niet te zwaar, alleen te tillen enz... mijn set is nu eind 2004 / 4 jaar oud en in die tijd was er niks anders met deze gegevens .

Toen liep ik vorige week toevallig bij euro-pa binnen en Peter liet mij het één en het andere horen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Ik kan alleen maar bevestigen dat tecnare bij de groten hoort en dit is [u]geen reclame</u>, gewoon op het gehoor [^]

Als je weet dat ik bijna iedere week in de studio met quested monitoren werk, weet ik onderhand wel hoe een kastje moet klinken  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> Datzelfde geld dan ook voor xcellant.



Zoals hij aangaf werkt hij al met Tecnare, dus die moet toch niet meer gaan luisteren of begrijp ik je niet goed [?]
sis

----------


## Michael

De test die Bert Schmeits heeft gedaan van de AD MI set versus de instapper van EAW was ook een verpletterende overwinning voor AD. Dat zegt nog steeds niks. Wat ik bedolede met de stelling van excellant was dat als je Tecnare niet koopt maar een ander merk je merkengeil en verkeerd betezig bent. en daar ben ik het mee eens. Ik haat EAW Ik vind het een duur merk waar tig andere alternatieve voro zijn. nog ga ik dat niet postenw ant andere mensen denken daar heel anders over. Dat zat mij dwars.

Ik heb de tecnare toppen gehoord welke goldsound heeft. Mooie dingen welke loeihard gaan maarja een AD 24 top gaat ook loeihard dus..... 

Tecno star audio weer zo'n leuk merk. gigantisch veel vermogen, nieuwe modellen klinken als een dijk maar ga je dan bij dit merk ook zeggen dat iedereen het meot kopen of je bent een gek? By the way TSa is prijs/technisch toch een goedkoper alternatief op Tecnare en ook zij doen geen copieergeneuks maar maken hun eigen ontwerp en zorgen vioor innovatie in de pa wereld.

Er is een ding wat ik geleerd heb in mijn korte tijd als hobby bob pa lul en dat is dat elk merk wel voor iemand iets interessants te bieden heeft ook tecnare maar ook eaw. Het ligt eraan wat je eisen wat je klanten wilt wat je doelgroep is at je van de set verwacht, wat je wilt uitgeven en welke afspraken en prizjen je kunt krijgen voor bepaalde systemen + de mogelijk heid om uitt e breidne en bij te huren als nodig.

Mischien een beetje cru wat ik zeg maar ik wil wel stellen dat Tecnare gewoon weer een merk op de al o zo overvolle markt is met zijn eigen kenmerken en voordelen maar ook niet te vergeten zijn nadelen.

Sorry dat ik weer tekeer ga maar mijn hart ligt me weer op de tong.

----------


## xcellant

Beste Michael en alle anderen,

Ik wil jou, noch ieder ander die iets zinnigs te vertellen heeft, niet aanvallen. Absoluut niet zelfs. Ik heb respect voor een ieder die de moed heeft om in één van de moeilijkste en meest hectische branches werkzaam te zijn (op wat voor manier dan ook).
Dat jij voor AD kiest zal verschillende  redenen hebben, het is mijn keuze niet maar is daarom nog geen reden om je er op aan te vallen. 
Zoals je op de tweede pagina in het eerste bericht kunt lezen heb ik met nogal wat systemen gewerkt in de afgelopen decennia. Ik heb mijn keuze nu bepaald voor dit moment en onder de huidige omstandigheden, net zoals jij de jouwe hebt bepaald.
Het ging mij in deze om het citaat. Verder niets. Het was in mijn optiek een ongenuanceerde opmerking.
Welk systeem of welk apparaat iemand gebruikt of wenst te gebruiken vind ik niet belangrijk. Ondanks dat ik binnenkort Abraham zie, denk ik nog altijd te kunnen leren en dat is dan ook één van de redenen dat ik aan dit forum deelneem. Op die manier kan ik ook mijn ervaringen uitwisselen, in de hoop dat iemand daar iets aan heeft.
Dus nogmaals: laten we stoppen met kinderachtige gedrag en het forum gebruiken waar het voor bestemd is.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> ...



Hij moet ook ens snaar de andere merken gaan luisteren een een een tegen een vergelijk maken dan kan je er pas wat van zeggen en dan nog is een second opinion altijd nog handig want eigen gehoor is ook neit altijd alles, ik vind het altijd fijn om ook te horen wat anderen ervan denken.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xcellant_
> 
> Beste Michael en alle anderen,
> 
> Ik wil jou, noch ieder ander die iets zinnigs te vertellen heeft, niet aanvallen. Absoluut niet zelfs. Ik heb respect voor een ieder die de moed heeft om in één van de moeilijkste en meest hectische branches werkzaam te zijn (op wat voor manier dan ook).
> Dat jij voor AD kiest zal verschillende  redenen hebben, het is mijn keuze niet maar is daarom nog geen reden om je er op aan te vallen. 
> Zoals je op de tweede pagina in het eerste bericht kunt lezen heb ik met nogal wat systemen gewerkt in de afgelopen decennia. Ik heb mijn keuze nu bepaald voor dit moment en onder de huidige omstandigheden, net zoals jij de jouwe hebt bepaald.
> Het ging mij in deze om het citaat. Verder niets. Het was in mijn optiek een ongenuanceerde opmerking.
> Welk systeem of welk apparaat iemand gebruikt of wenst te gebruiken vind ik niet belangrijk. Ondanks dat ik binnenkort Abraham zie, denk ik nog altijd te kunnen leren en dat is dan ook één van de redenen dat ik aan dit forum deelneem. Op die manier kan ik ook mijn ervaringen uitwisselen, in de hoop dat iemand daar iets aan heeft.
> Dus nogmaals: laten we stoppen met kinderachtige gedrag en het forum gebruiken waar het voor bestemd is.



Je hebt gelijk. Wel moet ik je zeggen dat ik geen grote voorstander ben van Ad. Vindt nog steeds ietsjes te duur maar het wordt interessanter met de huidige aanbiedingen die ik heb. Persoonlijk ben ik een gigantische fan ULI B. en zijn eurolive speakers en versterkers omdat ik ze zo lekker goedkoop vindt en er komt toch nog wel wat verstaanbaar geluid uit. Ik denk dat ik ook wat TE hard heb reageerd op je posting maarja zoals ik al zei soms ligt mijn hart op mijn tong. Wel blijf ik erbij dat Tecnare een van de vele merken is in het overvolle bos welke moeite doet om zijn plaats te verwerven in een woelige branche zoals je al zei. Maarja er zijn zoveel merken die wat te bieden hebben maar weingi marktaandeel hebben ook zij bieden iets interessants vor weingi geld. Tecnare is slechts een van de velen.

----------


## xcellant

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door xcellant_
> ...



Een één op één vergelijking zegt inderdaad niet alles. Voor mij is een aantal zaken ook van belang: de handelbaarheid (voor de crew). Is het systeem universeel inzetbaar (van klassiek tot hardrock en van grunge tot house)? Hoe klinkt het systeem op een laag volume (ben ik dan al het laag kwijt of blijft de balans behouden-volume is namelijk niet altijd het belangrijkste)? Heeft de importeur een klantvriendelijke instelling of gaat het alleen maar om de omzet?
Hoe gaat het systeem klinken als ik ga clusteren? Hoe neutraal klinkt het systeem of heeft het teveel een eigen klankkleur? Hoe goed en hoe tranparant klinkt het met alleen maar "snelle" signalen (drums en percussie)?
Een systeem lekker laten klinken met een CD of met een strings geluid van een keyboard is geen kunst. Test het systeem in de praktijk (met live-muzikanten) en je komt al snel achter de voor- en de nadelen.
Als je die allemaal op een rij hebt, kun je gaan bedenken of het de moeite waard is om toch voor het duurdere systeem te gaan maar dan in fases of om toch te kiezen voor het goedkopere systeem dat toch wel aardig klinkt.
Verder is het natuurlijk ook van belang om aandacht te schenken aan de hele keten. Hoe stil klinkt je systeem met alle versterkers en faders van de mengtafel open? Ik bedoel, je kunt dan veel geld uitgeven aan een Meyer systeem en LabGruppen versterkers maar als je dat allemaal gaat aansluiten op een mengtafel die van zichzelf al ruist, ben je te duur uit.
Daarom nu iets genuanceerder mijn keuze voor TecNare en Euro-PA voor mijn artiesten: naast de gekozen speakerconfiguratie wordt er gewerkt met LabGru

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
>  Ik haat EAW Ik vind het een duur merk waar tig andere alternatieve voro zijn.



EN WAAROM ? [V]

sis

----------


## sis

> citaat: Persoonlijk ben ik een gigantische fan ULI B. en zijn eurolive speakers en versterkers omdat ik ze zo lekker goedkoop vindt en er komt toch nog wel wat verstaanbaar geluid uit.



Dit zegt genoeg over je keuze [ :Embarrassment: )]
We zijn hier wel bezig over topsystemen [8D]
Je moet toch *[u]eerlijk</u>* zijn dat behringer speakerkasten daar niet bijhoren [ :Embarrassment: )]
Dit heeft volgens mij dan meer te maken met het budget wat je tot je beschikking hebt, op zich niks mis mee [^]
Ik ben ook klein begonnen met Fane-zelfbouwkastjes  :Frown: 
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xcellant_
> 
> 
> 
> Het zijn dit soort domme opmerkingen die het onderscheid maken tussen de professionals in het geluid en de goedwillennde amateurs.
> Het is dan ook een hele vreemde opmerking als je bedenkt dat deze meneer zelf Behringer in de verhuur heeft of ben je nu opeens van een andere klasse omdat je ook Meyersound en Midas verhuurt? Jouw toptafel is nog altijd "slechts" de Midas Venice.



ik was al van een andere klasse, maar dat zal je niet opgevallen zijn.





> citaat:
> 
> Daarnaast is het wel grappig dat je in de intro van jouw site vermeldt dat je apparatuur in huis hebt om de versterking te verzorgen tot 50.000 man. Besef je wel hoeveel geluid je daar eigenlijk voor nodig hebt? En wil je dat allemaal doen met die enkele Meyer stack die je hebt? De Venice op de voorkant en de Behringer voor de monitors zeker?



Nee, maar er zwerft een boel m3d hier vlak over de grens.
En die tafels , daar hebben we er ook nog wel wat meer van, maar die gaan niet in de losse verhuur. Thema hier is klantspeciefiek. 





> citaat:
> Doe niet zo belachelijk en gebruik dit forum waar het voor is bestemd: het uitwisselen van relevante informatie met vakgenoten.



wie begon er dan over de laagste prijs??





> citaat:
> Je zou juist respect moeten hebben voor bedrijven als TecNare dat toch probeert om op een overvolle markt een eigen identiteit te realiseren door heel veel tijd, geld en energie te stoppen in de ontwikkeling van hun speakersystemen in plaats van het klakkeloos kopiëren van andere merken. Deze fabrikant is zeer innovatief bezig en probeert niet mee te liften op het succes van branchegenoten.



ploft-ie zijn eigen magneten, of zit er weer beyma/eminence/eughteensound/precision/ev/jbl/yamaha in?





> citaat:
> Hetzelfde geldt voor Euro-PA dat de import verzorgt. Het is een echt geluidsbedrijf dat verhuurt en verkoopt. Ik heb een aantal keren met het bedrijf mogen kennismaken. Het is niet zo'n onderneming dat investeert in apparatuur omdat anderen het ook gebruiken.
> Het is één van de weinige bedrijven met een echte filosofie.



noem eens een bedrijf zonder filosofie?





> citaat: Zij gaan gewoon voor het beste binnen de beschikbare middelen. En ik moet eerlijk bekennen, ze gaan dan ook tot het uiterste.
> En als eigenaar/directeur Peter Vanhove dan toch beslist om voor TecNare te gaan, kan ik tenminste concluderen dat het gewoon goed zal zijn. Mijn artiesten (o.a. The Fine Young Cannibals) zal ik Nederland en België altijd met TecNare/Euro-PA laten werken. Ik denk niet dat ik het ooit zal aandurven om jouw bedrijf in te huren voor dergelijke acts (ook al heb je een paar Meyer-kasten).



zullen we een kwartiertje name-dropping gaan doen?


Maar inderdaad : sorry. Ik heb de prijslijst ff bekeken, en voor dat geld lever ik Meyer. Dus weg prijsvoordeel. En weg behringer-filosofie.
Verder staat er iedere 3 weken een nieuw merk op, met een revolutionair ontwerp, en een dito klankkleur.

Zet een paar ouwe passieve UPA's naast, en dan blijkt het succes

----------


## sis

> citaat:[
> ploft-ie zijn eigen magneten, of zit er weer beyma/eminence/eughteensound/precision/ev/jbl/yamaha in?



Mac je bent er een paar vergeten [ :Embarrassment: )] 
Ciare en B&C zit erin  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Ciare moet jij toch kennen, zit ook in meyer,  toch ????   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sssssiss

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> ...



Sis lees eerst eens al mijn posts helemaal door. Dit is een persoonlijke mening. Ik heb hier juist een verhaaltje neergepoot en dan post je me dit. Lees.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: Persoonlijk ben ik een gigantische fan ULI B. en zijn eurolive speakers en versterkers omdat ik ze zo lekker goedkoop vindt en er komt toch nog wel wat verstaanbaar geluid uit. 
> ...



Ja. Lees die tekst nog eens goed na daar staat verstaandbaar geluid niet kwaliteit. Ik zit niet in de grote pa sector. Ik ben voltijd student welke een beetje bijklooit in pa gebied. Alles wat ik poste was een reactie op de posting van xcellant, dus ga het aub niet opeens uit de context gooien waar het in is geschreven.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:[
> ...




meyer ploft tegenwoordig alles zelf, wegens nog niet goed genoeg van oem-boeren.
niet dat Meyer heilig is bij mij , sterker nog , ik wil nog steeds eens met ome john praten over een enkele 18" en een enkele 15", maar met de rest vergeleken is het tenminste constant wat er uit komt, of je nou in australie een 10 jaar ouwe set hoort, of in nederland een nieuwe. En dat vind ik altijd wel weer prettig.

----------


## dokter dB

mac dat zeggen ze, maar het blijven amerikanen. niet te vertrouwen.
Reken maar dat ze uit china oid drivers halen. als het maar lekker goedkoop is, en dan instralen met marketing, en zeggen dat ze het zelf hebben gemaakt.

Er worden juist hele goeie oem drivers gemaakt, en dat zorgt er juist voor dat je gemakkelijk een prijs kan vergelijken met een ander merk (met zelfde driver) en dan zijn we eindelijk op een punt dat we een beetje af geraken van die afzetpraktijken en monopolie van te dure merken.

----------


## xcellant

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> ...




Even los van al het cynisme over en weer. Ik heb Behringer jaren geleden ontmoet en hij heeft toen uitgelegd wat zijn doelstelling was. Dat is hetgeen waar ik bewondering voor heb: hij heeft gemikt op de enorme leemte in de markt waar voor zijn producten ruimte was. Dat heeft die keurig voor elkaar. Het was geen opportunistisch gebral van 'm. Hij heeft zijn woorden gewoon waargemaakt.
Daar hoeven jij en ik geen gebruik van te maken als we de lat hoger leggen. Maar zijn producten zijn dan ook niet voor ons bedoeld (al was ik zeer verbaasd bij het zien van een SSL tafel met alle opties, gecombineerd met effectenracks waar ook Beheringer in zat in de Wisseloord Studio's).

Wat betreft je wens om eens met de fabrikant te praten: dat vind ik dus (nog) het voordeel van merken als TecNare en B-52. Die mensen zijn zich bewust dat wij in het werkveld staan. Zij horen dan ook graag wat we als tekortkomingen ervaren op hun producten. Indien een zinnige aanpassing op korte termijn te realiseren is, zullen ze dat ook doen. TecNare heeft dat al gedaan op aangeven van Peter Vanhove en B-52 zal dat gaan doen op mijn aangeven tijdens de Frankfurter Messe.
Of dat luisterend oor er nog is als de firma's tot de grote jongens behoren, zal de tijd moeten leren.

Het grootste nadeel van TecNare, zoals ik dat ervaar, zal ik je ook meteen duidelijk maken. Ik ben bezig een Europese tournee op te zetten voor een artiest. Het vervelende is dat TecNare niet overal beschikbaar is, dus wordt het vervelend als er bijgehuurd moet worden omdat de zaal of het stadion groter is dan het gemiddelde tijdens de hele tour.

Met merken als Meyer, Martin, Turbosund, EAW, etc. bestaan er over de hele wereld pools waar je gebruik van kunt maken. Ik zal dus een keus moeten maken: of ik kies een ander geluidsbedrijf dat met één van de bekende merken werkt, of ik laat overal lokale bedrijven voor het geluid zorgen, of ik moet zoveel TecNare meenemen met het bijverschijnsel dat ik een groot deel van de tour ballast mee heb. Het zal waarschijnlijk wel de tweede mogelijkheid worden.

----------


## Gast1401081

zonder nou meteen de ouwe lul uit te willen hangen :
waarom denk je dat er normen zijn, zoals THX-approved, etc?

De meeste nieuwe cowboys geven een spl op bij 1% thd, de oudere jongeren geven een spl op bij 0,01 % thd. Of kantelpunten bij -10dB, enzo. ( komt er iemand aan : de mijne loopt door tot 43 Hz. Kijk je de specs na, : jaa hoor, bij -10dB. De -3dB staat op 78Hz.)
Ik heb mijn buik een beetje vol van al dat soort grappen en grollen. 

Vandaar dat ik het vaak met auto's vergelijk : 
BMW en Mercedes zijn bij aanschaf wat duurder, maar leveren meer kilometers, dus minder afschrijving, en het rijdt wat prettiger dan een hyundai/suzuki/etc, alhoewel die hun top-model (tegen een top-prijs) ook wel voor elkaar hebben.

enne, letterlijk : er staat hier nog een antieke UPA-1A-set, zonder upgrade, bouwjaar ca 1986. Daar hebben we wat AB-testjes meegedaan.  de rest kun je nu wel raden. (setje moet trouwens nog steeds een euro of 5000 opbrengen, qua afschrijving..)

Ik zal tecnare, KF, KS of wat dan ook niet afzeiken, maar het verschil is een paar keer pijnlijk duidelijk geworden. Vooral bij mensen die net een half jaar met wat anders gespeeld hebben.....

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Beste vrienden,

De vermelde prijzen in de prijslijsten zijn uiteraard bruttoprijzen, waarop een dealer nog een extra korting kan geven. 
Vergelijk aub onze brutto prijslijsten met andere brutto prijslijsten, en niet met netto dealerprijzen. Door het feit dat wij niet rechtstreeks leveren aan eindgebruikers (aan dealerprijzen) zijn wij ineens duur, net omdat wij een verkoopsstrategie hebben waar alle pro-audio dealers al jaren naar vragen. 
Eerst worden onze producten vergeleken met no budget chinese troep, en dat er geen marge voor de dealer zou zijn, als dan blijkt dat er wel een degelijke dealermarge ingebouwd zit, en onze kwaliteit duidelijk beter is dan de meeste in een vergelijkbare prijsklasse, dan worden wij ineens te duur. Rare redeneringen toch.

Wat de verwijzingen naar de andere merken betreft, ieder heeft zo zij eigen smaak, voor de een is merk x de absolute top, terwijl voor de ander datzelfde merk absolute troep is. Daarom is vergelijken enkel op prijs helemaal verkeerd, zelfs als er dezelfde of nagenoeg dezelfde componenten in gebruikt worden. De uitendelijke prijs van een product word bepaald door de componenten, de research, de marketing, de verdelers en nog tal van andere factoren. 

O en Mac, dat Meyer tegenwoordig zelf hun speakers maken is misschien wel zo, dat weet ik niet. Wat ik wel weet is dat in die ouwe sets van 10 jaar terug waarover jij het hebt, zeker nog CIARE speakers gebruikt werden, dan moet je nu deze toch wel hele goede speakers niet gaan afzeiken hé. Maar daar ging het niet over, we vergelijken Tecnare en zeker B-52 niet met Meyer, niet qua klank, niet qua merkbekendheid en zeker niet qua prijs.
Een leuke anecdote van enkele jaren terug toen wij op een festival in een tent, Frank Boeijen te gast hadden. Zijn toenmalige F.O.H. technieker vertrouwde een van mijn mensen toe dat dit het beste geluid was dat hij ooit gehoord had in een tent. Waarop mijn mannetje vroeg "waarom werk je dan zelf niet met Tecnare", waarop het antwoord kwam "mocht er een Meyer logo opstaan vooraan dan deed ik het onmiddelijk".

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## dokter dB

@peter: met frank boeijen: dat was vast gerrit (grote kerel, kannie missen)

Maar over dat THX etc. Dat is allemaal alleen maar om de monopolie af te schermen. 

Als een onbekend merk dat keurmerk wil, moet je veel geld betalen en 10x uit eten met dhr THX of wie dan ook. Het is allemaal commercieel gelul. Net als CE. Natuurlijk word je produkt beter van CE, maar de oorsprong ligt bij angst voor het onbekende, en dat wil zeggen goedkope chinese spullen die best okee zijn en 10x zo goedkoop. Nu zijn het nog steeds de europese dealers die de certificering doen, en vervolgens het prijsverschil in hun zak stoppen, dat is CE. 

Zo ook al die iso 9001/9002 toestanden, je mag alles fout doen als je het maar documenteert. Je mag iedereen afzetten, belazeren als je het maar documenteert, en zolang het voor de wet legaal is. Kijk naar ALLE grote bedrijven wereldwijd. Eigenlijk doen ze allemaal wel op een of andere manier aan criminele praktijken.


Heb een tijd in deze industrie gewerkt, ook ivm CE certificering, en dit zijn mijn bevindingen over certificeringen in het algemeen. Behalve de veiligheidscertificeringen natuurlijk, dat is vaak echt wel een goeie zaak.

----------


## Gast1401081

niet om te zeiken, over bruto/netto, maar een aloude bekende 650-p sub (2x18 selfpowered ) kost bij mij  5195 ex bruto, de tecnare L1818pc gaat er uit voor  5400, ex bruto. 

Of gaan we nu over de korting zeuren???

iedereen roept maar dat Meyer zo duur is. Dat blijkt dan weer fors mee te vallen....
( van die 205 euri kan ik mooi uit eten kan ik je melden)

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> 
> O en Mac, dat Meyer tegenwoordig zelf hun speakers maken is misschien wel zo, dat weet ik niet. Wat ik wel weet is dat in die ouwe sets van 10 jaar terug waarover jij het hebt, zeker nog CIARE speakers gebruikt werden, dan moet je nu deze toch wel hele goede speakers niet gaan afzeiken hé. Maar daar ging het niet over, Groeten,
> Peter



heb het woord niet eens getypt, ik ben nog uit de tijd dat er japanse drivers in hingen

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> Beste vrienden,
> Een leuke anecdote van enkele jaren terug toen wij op een festival in een tent, Frank Boeijen te gast hadden. Zijn toenmalige F.O.H. technieker vertrouwde een van mijn mensen toe dat dit het beste geluid was dat hij ooit gehoord had in een tent. Waarop mijn mannetje vroeg "waarom werk je dan zelf niet met Tecnare", waarop het antwoord kwam "mocht er een Meyer logo opstaan vooraan dan deed ik het onmiddelijk".
> Groeten,
> Peter



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  verder geen commentaar 
sissie

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:niet om te zeiken, over bruto/netto, maar een aloude bekende 650-p sub (2x18 selfpowered ) kost bij mij  5195 ex bruto, de tecnare L1818pc gaat er uit voor  5400, ex bruto.



Als we over de dealerprijzen gaan spreken zal je met het verschil dat de Tecnare dan goedkoper is dan de Meyer, meer kunnen doen dan eens gaan eten.
Deze 2 kasten zijn ook niet met elkaar te vergelijken, reflex vs hoorn, 1240 w peak vs 1200 wrms/2400w peak om dan nog maar te zwijgen over de ingebouwde PC aanstuurbare processor met 10 band parametric eq en 31 band graphic eq enz.....
Begrijp me niet verkeerd, de 650 is een hele goed sub, de L-1818 zal iets minder diep gaan , maar veel meer voelbare druk genereren. Het is maar wat je voor jouw toepassing nodig hebt of het liefst hoort.

Om nu meteen de prijzen van Meyer met Tecnare te gaan vergelijken is toch een beetje fout, toevallig een goedkopere meyer met een toevallig iets duurdere Tecnare type vergelijken is niet heel fair.
Laten we de grotere systemen vergelijken, de line arrays bijvoorbeeld, daar is het prijsverschil duidelijker. 

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## moderator

Een vergelijk met willekeurig ander merk heeft inderdaad zin als het om een vergelijkbare kast gaat...
Tot zover een kritische noot over de discussie, ben blij dat Tecnare zoveel enthousiaste gebruikers kent...is voor mij een relatief onbekend merk!

----------


## Gast1401081

toevallig een goedkopere meyer...Moet ik de ultra series erbij pakken?
De hele wereld schreeuwt dat Meyer zo verselijk duur is. 
Toon ik aan dat dat niet zo is, ga je de dealerprijzen erbij pakken. Kom maar op met marges, dan. Onze staffels zijn  in heel europa hetzelfde.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Alvast bedankt iedereen voor de positieve reacties. We moeten eigelijk nog de eerste negatieve reactie tegenkomen (van mensen die er daadwerkelijk naar geluisterd of mee gewerkt hebben). Als die er zijn, dan horen we ze uiteraard ook graag, dan kunnen we weer wat gaan brainstormen over verbeteringen hé.  :Big Grin: 
Ben blij dat veel van onze klanten dit forum ook gebruiken, leuk jullie hier tegen te komen.
Mac, ik begrijp jouw reacties wel, maar ga hier verder niet meer op reageren. Jij, en vele anderen met jou zijn terecht tevreden over Meyer, wij en onze klanten met Tecnare, iedereen blij, houwen zo.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## Gast1401081

Geen staffels noemen, Peter?

----------


## moderator

Je kan lezen mac...lijkt me ook njiet iets voor op een eindgebruikers forum maar iets voor zijn dealers!

----------


## Gast1401081

sorry, ik begon niet over geld, en zeker niet over dealer-marges. Maar er wel over beginnen , en dan de discussie niet eindigen, dat vind ik dus slap gelul.

ik word alleen maar moe van mensen die meyer als het duurste merk presenteren, zichzelf vervolgens én beter, én goedkoper noemen, en de discussie over de prijs eindigen met de dealer-marges.

a dankzij de huidige dollar is meyer dus prijs-concurrerend, 
b er zullen betere systemen zijn. Maar ik ben ze nog niet egen gekomen, ( smaak etc twist ik niet over)...

zal binnenkort de Meyer-prijslijst wel ff uploaden.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.meyersound.de/MSGPL010304d.pdf 

http://www.glacieraudio.com/meyersoundpricesheet.pdf 

moet nog een kleine (neerwaaartse-dollar) correctie op, en transport/invoerrecht.

----------


## ralph

Waarmee maar weer eens bewezen wordt dat een inhoudelijke discussie niet mogelijk is zonder een zakelijk belang te laten liggen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> sorry, ik begon niet over geld, en zeker niet over dealer-marges. Maar er wel over beginnen , en dan de discussie niet eindigen, dat vind ik dus slap gelul.



Nogmaals, ik ben al jaren fan van het NEXO -alpha ( zonder E!!!), heb ook genoten van Turbo, en KF, en ik zal tecnare niet ongehoord afzeiken, maar kom dan wel met relevante prijs-vergelijkingen . 
De enkele 15+1 van tecnare mist 10dB bij de CQ1, die dan idd wat duurder is.

----------


## sis

Mac.je kan het toch niet laten hé,
Jammer, maar je maakt eigenlijk belachelijk om op die manier te reageren [ :Embarrassment: )] , jammer, jammer, jammer !!!!!!!
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

vorige post ge-edit, voor dat sis moest lachen

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Beste mac, ik ben beleefd opgevoed dus reageer ik ook zo, ruzie maken op een publiek forum met iemand die ik nog nooit heb ontmoet ligt niet in mijn aard, dat doe ik niet. Ik antwoord jou dus een allerlaatste keer. Aan alle andere forumleden, die vragen hebben besteed ik graag de nodige tijd.
Ik heb onze producten niet vergeleken met meyer of eender welk merk, mensen die het gehoord hebben, hebben het terecht in de topklasse gecatalogeerd, waar ook EAW en Meyer en nog tal van andere merken tussenzitten.
Er is een link naar de brutto Benelux prijslijst, nu ook eentje naar Meyer, ik ga niet de netto dealervoorwaarden op een publiek forum publiceren, dat doet niemand, jij toch ook niet. Ik heb ook niet beweerd dat uw product niet goed is of te duur, verdraai aub mijn woorden niet.

Dit topic gaat nog steeds over Tecnare en B-52, door een hopelijk toekomstige klant gepost, niemand heeft jouw merk aangevallen dus doe dit ook niet met het onze, je maak je allen maar onsterfelijk belachelijk hiermee.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## mbottens

Ik had nog een vraag aan de mensen die de systemen hebben gehoord, hebben jullie de front-loaded of hoorngeladen systemen gehoord, of antwoord c: Beide soorten systemen. Bij antwoord C, welke systemen zijn jullie het best over te spreken, of zijn het allemaal gewoon goede systemen. Ik ben een hoorn fanaat (er klinkt namelijk niets krachtiger dan een hoorngeladen systeem, tenminste naar mijn mening). dus ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties hierover. 

En heeft misschien iemand het line array gehoord want daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar, en zo ja hoeveel kasten hingen er dan per kant?

Groeten Martin

----------


## moderator

Even een hele botte stelling: In dit onderwerp verder alleen discussie over tecnare producten.
Rest gaat via mij de prullenbak in, probleem mee?...lucht je hart in de mail! (naar mij)

----------


## Thix

Heb Tecnare voor eerst gehoord op Gentse feeste vorig jaar. Ik was daar met de geluidsman van Flipside. Moet zeggen dat het idd goed klonk daar. Spijtige was de dB limiet. Heb toen ook de monitor is bekeken, en uitleg overgehad knap systeem. Ook mooi afgewerkt tochwel.

 :Smile:

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:
> En heeft misschien iemand het line array gehoord want daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar, en zo ja hoeveel kasten hingen er dan per kant?



Er is nog geen line array geleverd in de BeNeLux, daarvoor is het systeem nog te nieuw. Nu pas is het klaar om in grote hoeveelheden gemaakt te worden. Als alles meezit hebben wij tegen eind Juni 16 kasten op voorraad om in Belgie en Nederland mee te toeren en demo's te doen. Dus THIX, als je dit jaar naar de Gentse Feesten komt zou je hem wel eens kunnen horen.
Ik heb het systeem gehoord met 2 (niet echt een line) en met 6 stuks per kant. Het grote voordeel t.o.v. veel andere line arrays is het grote rendement, omdat dit systeem volledig hoorn geladen is. Wat ook meteen opvalt is het ontbreken van vervorming in het mid, dat toch kenmerkend is/was voor de eerste line array systemen. In vergelijking met front loaded line arrays geeft dit systeem een duidellijk grotere geluidsdruk, met véél meer impact. Je hebt er dus minder van nodig. De stem staat ook vlak voor je, hoe ver je ook van de kasten mag staan.
Een van de grootste discotheken van Spanje de Fabrik in Madrid heeft ongeveer 50kw PC computergestuurde systemen in gebruik. Daar is geen enkele losse versterker gebruikt. De main array bestaat uit 6 line array kasten per kant, en daar doen ze volgens hun zeggen toch zo'n 7000 techno mannetjes mee.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## sis

Haha Peter,
Dat zou wel leuk zijn mocht die line-array in Gent staan [^]
Normaal gezien ga ik bijna nooit naar de Gentse feesten maar voor die TECNARE line-array wil ik wel een uitzondering maken  :Wink: 
Misschien tijd om tussendoor dan ook even te pintelieren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaatat zou wel leuk zijn mocht die line-array in Gent staan



Het is nog lang niet zeker dat we de set op tijd gaan hebben voor de Gentse Feesten, er zijn momenteel zo veel bestellingen dat ze moeite hebben om het bij te benen.  




> citaat:Misschien tijd om tussendoor dan ook even te pintelieren



Na de optredens geen probleem, tijdens de optredens moet ik teveel de dB meter in het oog houden, en techniekers op de vingers tikken.

Groeten,
Peter

----------


## sis

> citaat:
> Na de optredens geen probleem, tijdens de optredens moet ik teveel de dB meter in het oog houden, en techniekers op de vingers tikken.
> Groeten,
> Peter



natuurlijk, tijdens het optreden krijgde watere of nen café  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## ralph

zow..onderwerp gevonden..
eind mei een klusje gedaan waarbij de band met tecnare monitors aan kewam schuiven.

Lekker compact, goeie sound. Klonk lekker...dit in tegensteling tot de band trouwens  :Smile:

----------


## levelms

Zozo, wat een diiscussie, wet dat ie een tijd terug is meer wil er toch wat aan toevoegen.
Wij hebben een 2e hands tecnare set gekocht en mee gedraaid, nu zijn we overtuigd, onze eaw,tannoy en OHM gaan er uit en alles word vervangen door Tecnare

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door levelms_
> 
> Zozo, wat een diiscussie, wet dat ie een tijd terug is meer wil er toch wat aan toevoegen.
> Wij hebben een 2e hands tecnare set gekocht en mee gedraaid, nu zijn we overtuigd, onze eaw,tannoy en OHM gaan er uit en alles word vervangen door Tecnare



Hier zal Peter van Hove blij mee zijn dit te horen  :Big Grin: 
Nog een vraagje levelms: 
Welke tecnare set is het ?
welke eindtrappen staan erop, processor, enz... ?
sis

----------


## Peter Vanhove

:Big Grin:

----------


## levelms

Het zijn op dit moment 2 x L2122LT en 4 x L18 met Zeck PT5 versterkers en processor (zeck ccr24)

----------


## Outline

En zo ieder z'n smaak!

Zullen we een keer een topic beginnen waarin we alle kastenbouwers gaan verzamelen? En dan mag iedereen z'n mening geven waarom dit volgens hem het beste merk is!

En dan komen we weer uit op: SMAAK! Die verschilt voor iedereen en juist DAARIN vinden alle speakerbouwers hun bestaansrecht! Natuurlijk zijn er zat mensen die echt ALLEEN merkgeil zijn en al een set afgekraakt hebben voordat ze ook maar iets gezien, laat staan gehoord hebben!

D&B (en in NL ook EV, he Axel?) is zo'n merk wat naar mijn mening z'n naam te danken heeft aan een goede marketing en merkgeile mensen. Syrincs daarentegen hoor je NOOIT niemand over en als je er iemand over hoort is het 99 van de 100x een ongefundeerde mening. Ik heb regelmatig met de SPS3 van Syrincs gewerkt en heb NOOIT klachten gehad. Totdat men het merk hoorde en dan had men wel ineens op- en aanmerkingen terwijl men een half uur daarvoor zou ZWEREN dat het toch ECHT D&B is (kasten lijken van een afstandje op elkaar). Dus...

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik (op Syrincs en JBL 4890-serie na) nog nooit iets gehoord heb waar ik echt weg van ben. Nou zeg ik niet dat Syrincs alles is, maar het is een set die altijd recht blijft klinken en mij tot nu toe in elke situatie goed bevallen is. En heb tot nu toe NOOIT serieus een EQ voor die set nodig gehad.

Andere set die me dus ook goed bevalt is de JBL Array-serie (4890-serie). Enigste JBL wat ik vind klinken EN lekker compact! Maar DUUR...

Voor thuis heb ik trouwens Outline Micromonitor's met een Microsub. Waarmee ik ook nog even wil aantippen dat er binnen een merk OOK verschillen zijn! Neem het voorbeeld van mij met JBL en met deze Outline's. Vindt het grotere niet zo. 10 jaar geleden was het mischien ok, maar nu...

----------


## Outline

Ik wil ook nog even aangeven dat dat merkgeil niet alleen voor geluid geldt. Lichtvolk is net zo erg. Alleen hebben we daar minder om uit te kiezen dus zijn de discussie's ook minder groot omdat er meer kans is dat je allebei merk A goed vindt. Vanwege de dunnere spoeling.

Heb zo ooit 'ns 'n discussie van een half uur meegemaakt over de kwaliteit van de multi's van Ilme en Harting die ik uiteindelijk als 3e partij maar afgemaakt heb met de oneliner: "En Wieland dan?"

----------

